# Jesus lives in our hearts...



## nicnap (Dec 18, 2008)

Does anyone know the origins of this phrase? I have been thinking on this, as I have heard some Reformed brethren using the phrase. I am not sure of it, but I would bet it started with the liberals...since Jesus didn't resurrect physically (say they) He did resurrect to live in our hearts. That is my guess, anyway. I mean, isn't that how most people speak to others about those who have died? "Oh, he will live on in our hearts..." 

To say He lives in our hearts is to make Him, merely some sappy remembrance; He isn't dead, nor is he a memory. He lives and is seated at the right hand of the Father, ruling and reigning until all enemies are put under his feet.

So, my question is, where did this phrase come from, and am I overreacting?


----------



## Whitefield (Dec 18, 2008)

I dare say many have to come to this saying through the hymn by Alfred Ackley written in 1933. "He Lives" ends the refain with "You ask me how I know he lives? He lives within my heart." I do not think Ackley originated the idea, he probably was only reflecting what was already being said around him.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 18, 2008)

I think you're overreacting. You certainly can't project your understanding of the phrase onto others. If you are concerned about their piety, perhaps you should ask them what they mean by the phrase, and offer correction if they in fact do not believe in the resurrection.


----------



## TsonMariytho (Dec 18, 2008)

Eph 3:14 For this reason I bow my knees before the Father, 
Eph 3:15 from whom every family in heaven and on earth is named, 
Eph 3:16 that according to the riches of his glory he may grant you to be strengthened with power through his Spirit in your inner being, 
Eph 3:17 *so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith*--that you, being rooted and grounded in love, 
Eph 3:18 may have strength to comprehend with all the saints what is the breadth and length and height and depth, 
Eph 3:19 and to know the love of Christ that surpasses knowledge, that you may be filled with all the fullness of God. 
Eph 3:20 Now to him who is able to do far more abundantly than all that we ask or think, according to the power at work within us, 
Eph 3:21 to him be glory in the church and in Christ Jesus throughout all generations, forever and ever. Amen.​


----------



## nicnap (Dec 18, 2008)

TsonMariytho said:


> Eph 3:14 For this reason I bow my knees before the Father,
> Eph 3:15 from whom every family in heaven and on earth is named,
> Eph 3:16 that according to the riches of his glory he may grant you to be strengthened with power through his Spirit in your inner being,
> Eph 3:17 *so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith*--that you, being rooted and grounded in love,
> ...



'Tis all I needed to see...I don't know why this didn't stand out in my mind. Thanks.


----------

